# >>>Doinker Archery 2016 Product Catalog<<<



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

What's the price on that 10&8 unity hunter (black) and that tactical stab?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Flex plates and Mighty mount look awesome. Can't wait to get some of them


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

gtownreb said:


> What's the price on that 10&8 unity hunter (black) and that tactical stab?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


MSRP Prices
$253.99 for 10/8 unity hunter kit
$148.99 for tactical


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

JHENS87 said:


> MSRP Prices
> $253.99 for 10/8 unity hunter kit
> $148.99 for tactical


Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

If anyone has any questions on MSRP pricing, feel free to pm me about it. Not sure how much time Robin Hall(Erick) will have to be on here with how busy they are


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

I have the 10" Flex Hunter. By far the best hunting stabilizer I've owned.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

King said:


> I have the 10" Flex Hunter. By far the best hunting stabilizer I've owned.


now you need some flex plates for your Rize


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

New Mighty Mounts are now on Lancasters website. I got mine over the weekend and it's awesome. Didn't think you could top the Platinum mounts, but I was wrong


----------

